# Cold is coming so K and Sunday River can start making snow



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2013)

I think both hills will be able to open for this upcoming weekend here is K weather forecast for next several days http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582 

*Long Range Forecast Discussion: *-26  to 31 October, 2013 - We expect mostly high pressure ridging over the  western US (mild and mostly sunny in most places), through the rest of  October (possibly broken up by potential snow in the Rocky Mountains,  however). The east coast, Upper Midwest and Great Lakes will see more  storms and colder weather during this time as the low pressure trough  axis shifts east, with some amazingly cold air (possible near zero  Fahrenheit at 5,000 feet later this month in some of the colder blasts)  and early snow storms expected. If the west coast ridge retrogrades at  all, we may see some of the eastern US cold and snow affecting the Rocky  Mountains, but the dominant feature through the rest of October is high  pressure (no storms) for the west, and unseasonably cold low pressure  for the east. We expect that many New England resorts will see their  first significant snowfalls (yes, more than 1), and some of the coldest  air seen in October (temperature records will fall, possibly some long  standing ones). In early November (possibly right after Halloween) we  should return to a more busy (possible snow and cold) weather pattern  across the western US as a low pressure trough starts to develop across  the east Pacific-Western US, with less action and moderating  temperatures for the east. *CM*


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 20, 2013)

If the weather holds it looks like they have a shot!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope K can open a few trails by this Sunday I am really thinking about going up if they can do it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hope K can open a few trails by this Sunday I am really thinking about going up if they can do it.




Me too.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 20, 2013)

I will leave the WROD to you guys. Gotta get the Vette out at least one more weekend!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 20, 2013)

Go River! Crank up the guns! Perfect time to ski in the morning and surf in the afternoon!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

So less then 24 hours and both hills should be making snow can't wait to be skiing skis everything ready to go first time I have my stuff ready this early in many years and if I need to sleep in my car with my luxury sheets and a great sleeping bag I will because I want to ski that badly and I love this addiction.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2013)

From the K insider:

*Monday, October 21, 2013
*4:57 p.m. 10/21/13-- What’s that sound? Still cheers from the Red Sox victory? Never mind, that’s the sweet, sweet sound of KILLINGTON SNOWMAKERS doing what they do best.

That’s right, the snow guns are locked and loaded! We’ll be making snow whenever Ma Nature permits – that means we’re building our season’s base, starting with any and every open window of low temps this week.

We know you’d like to hear about that magic Opening Day, and we’ll let you know as soon as we do – expect a weekend outlook on Thursday.

In the meantime, get your gear tuned. It’s game time.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking marginal at best for Sunday River this weekend, but I have my fingers crossed, and I know they will go for it as soon as they can!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooray!!!  Hoping that Sunday River has enough time with their awesomely fantastic HKD guns to open as well this weekend!  If not, might just have to trek to K.

Skis are in the car


----------

